# Should I try for a sibling at 46 after our miracle little girl!!!!



## carol69 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Its been a while since I've been on FF, after spending so much time on here for so long being so grateful to all the lovely ladies and support we were blessed with our little miracle girl in 2012 after finally going to Serum in Greece and having double donor.  I just can't seem to stop myself desperately wanting a sibling for my gorgeous girl.  Just wondered if anyone has any thoughts, words of wisdom   .  I know how much IVF can take out of you in time and emotion and worried this will distract us from our DD.  I worry about my age.  Just seriously over thinking everything and could seriously do with feedback.
Thanks ladies


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Go for it. I'm 46 on Friday and still can't give up on a sibling. My DD is 14 in September and would love a sibling, always has and was top of the Xmas wish list every year. We have been trying since she was 2 x


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

plenty of us around the same age and trying, plenty even older in their 50's even!

each of us has our own cut off date, but you already have a gorgeous girl so its not as if you are going in to it blind so to speak, so you have a good idea what you are getting in to. 

i worry about being active and having enough energy, about LO having antique parents etc etc but i figure it takes a village to raise a child and shall be calling on the advice support and time if offered of friends and family, im not wonder woman and dont have to do it all!

good luck with your decision


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Go for it I say! You have to do what you feel is best for you!
I am blessed to have a gorgeous 19 month old son after DD - I'm single and decided to go for it alone as obviously I'd miss my chance. I was 46 when I had the tx and 47 when I gave birth. I desperately want a sibling for DS and have 3 frozen embryos from cycle, so DS would get biological sibling. Just had FET - had ET on 10th Feb. OTD is 23rd Feb and I've been going steadily crazy ... but been planning to go again if negative.
I have had symptoms of nausea and vomiting, so I tested on day 7 and got a BFN. I knew it was early days though. I tested day 8 and got a faint BFP! Tested again day 9 and 10 and still a BFP! Still got nausea. Wondered if it was the meds, but hoping it's a good sign! 
Roll on 23rd!
I am now 48 and if this works, I'll be 49 when I give birth again, but I'm fine about it - I've had the little wobbles but I know we can be as capable parents as younger ones. I don't care what people say now - I did when I got pregnant before, but I had positive comments.
Deb


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

If you're thinking about it enough to post it seems to me like you should give it a go.  I have a 5 week old girl, it was more important to us to give our daughter a sibling as we are older parents.  So I am  49 & my DH is 46 and we have a 3 year old & a newborn, yes we are tired but I wouldn't change a thing. Both are DE  and different donors but we had no hesitation. As long as you feel fit and be  deal with a pregnancy & newborn then why not?

Good luck with your decision.


----------

